# Scribd



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.scribd.com/subscribe

Has anyone else heard of this yet? It's like a Netflix service for books. I'm trying the free trial now. You can get the app from 1mobile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've heard of it here on KBoards but haven't heard there was an app.  Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

It's pretty neat--$8.99 a month for "all you can read" and there are some decent titles.  I figure, if you're going to buy at least one book a month at that price, then it's probably worth it.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm really liking it. Decent selection, and you really can't beat the price. The reader app is only okay, but I can live with it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard about this recently in Len Edgerly's Kindle Chronicles podcast.  I think it works on the Fire but not on the e-ink kindles.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think its available on anything other than thingies with apps so fires and other tablets and phones I guess. Not on e-ink devices. 
What I want is a way to see what exactly is available without having to subscribe or enter a trial. I read specific books and want to see what is there in the catalog. I don't see any way to do that though. I mean what publishers participate and such things, how many books in what genre and subgenre are there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I heard about this recently in Len Edgerly's Kindle Chronicles podcast. I think it works on the Fire but not on the e-ink kindles. Can anyone confirm?


I guess it depends on the format. If all the books are ePub, no, they won't work on eInk kindles but you can find an app so you can read them on the Fire.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I think I found a page where one can see the books that are part of the service. Just use the drop down to pick your sub genre, the subscription only books is bolded so it should not include books that are for purchase.

http://www.scribd.com/browse/Books/Fiction

Looks like the largest genre is romance with over 3100, which makes sense since Harper Collins participates and they put out a lot of romance with the Avon line. And I also see Kensington books and they too have a romance line with Zebra.

Interesting. Not sure if I can read on my fire though. I guess I could try the trial and see if its doable. I really just don't like reading on back lit devices as it hurts my eyes after a while.

And in addition, both Harper Collins and Kensington, make many of their books already available at the libraries.


----------

